# Medicare EMG 95870 x 2



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Mar 22, 2011)

HELP

I am having such a time with this code.  Have billed it 2 different ways:

95870 x 2

95870
95870-59

Each time, have to contact Medicare to get second proc paid.  Does anyone know how to get this to go thru with no problems?????

Thanks for the help.

Christina


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (May 19, 2011)

Figured it out =

95870
95870-76


----------

